# 2005 FRONTIER PIONEER NAVIGATION VSS WIRE



## RAKESH (Jun 7, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TECH INFO ON FINDING THE VSS WIRE IN THIS VEHICLE. IT'S NOT LT.BLUE PIN6 IN CLUSTER.IT'S NOT GREEN BLACK AT ECM LOCATION 4 2ND ROW TOO RIGHT OF BOLT. THIS INFO IS INCORRECT.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

I have been having the same problem since Feb.! I installed a Kenwood Excelon dvd/nav. headunit. I think I have tried every wire and can't find it. I have tried the wires you mentioned. Do you know were the ecm is?


----------



## RAKESH (Jun 7, 2005)

chicknde said:


> I have been having the same problem since Feb.! I installed a Kenwood Excelon dvd/nav. headunit. I think I have tried every wire and can't find it. I have tried the wires you mentioned. Do you know were the ecm is?


there is one brain in the entire car.located in engine compartment on passenger firewall/fender. you cant see the pin #'s. i wouldn't just poke and pick wires. when i get the car back i'm going to try to find the wiring diagram for the cruise control which requires a vss or the transmission which also has the vss wire. go to the dealership and see what they say.
keep in touch.


----------



## jhamil (Jun 20, 2005)

*VSS Wire location is right here!*



RAKESH said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TECH INFO ON FINDING THE VSS WIRE IN THIS VEHICLE. IT'S NOT LT.BLUE PIN6 IN CLUSTER.IT'S NOT GREEN BLACK AT ECM LOCATION 4 2ND ROW TOO RIGHT OF BOLT. THIS INFO IS INCORRECT.


I just installed a Pioneer nav system in my 2003 frontier... the VSS wire is located in the transmission control module... its a yellow wire... I think its pin 20 or 27 but its the ONLY yellow wire in the harness. The module is located under the dashboard, drivers side, to the left... it has two harnesses in it... One is light gray and the other is white if I remember right. You want the gray harness (its the one with more wires in it)... it was very easy to reach up and disconnect it and I spliced in to the wire. I wonder if the module is the same for your year. I hooked the system up and it works GREAT! If you are still stuck let me know and I can email you the pics of it.


----------

